# Lol have you kids figured out how amazon is soft banning or giving you different things you cant see while others can?



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

You are going to need actual hackers to abuse the new system not plain code monkeys who can make scripts.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Please explain.


----------



## i42 (May 2, 2020)

Working on it... ,🙂


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Log into a travel agency site with an iMac and view prices. Now log into that same site with a PC and notice how much lower the prices are.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> You are going to need actual hackers to abuse the new system not plain code monkeys who can make scripts.


Lol, get a life. &#129315;


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Lol too bad no one cares

Amazon seems to have lost a lot of drivers to the UI recently


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Prawn Connery said:


> Amazon seems to have lost a lot of drivers to the UI recently


Amazon is feeling the pinch....
Now they're down to 20x more drivers than they actually need!


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Amazon getting more and more desperate by the day.

When they had a mass flood of drivers a month or two ago when all the rideshare drivers were frantically running around like a headless chicken (myself included) , they made you go through all kinds of cruel punishment just to try to get a block, playing hard to get and whatnot. A block being dropped was a feeding frenzy like a fallen bird into a body of water with piranhas.






Now, it won't leave me alone with notifications, once an hour or two, I get flooded with all sorts of blocks. Take the 2nd right on the 20th avenue


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Non stop. I manually declined all the previous eight offers, and got nine new offers.

Looks like they upped the $64.xx offer to $76.50. Kinda tempting, since I will get it done in under three hours and it's not during a very busy part of the day, but the overhead of getting there and coming back kind of kills it for me. I'm nearly certain I can make that doing deliveries during those hours.

During the weekday, especially lately with the extra surplus of delivery ants, I would have giving it an extra long consideration.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

3rd notification in the last hour. Rates are slowly going up, I guess not many takers.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Getting super desperate.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Getting serious. $90 now for 3h. That was the 4.5h rate.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Up to $32/hr. Started the afternoon at $20/hr. I guess not too many people are seeing the value in doing Flex deliveries when they can be doing other deliveries with more flexibility and less work, and likely higher pay.

Give me a 4.5 hour block for $144 and I will gladly accept it and try to smash it out in 2.5 hours.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Here we go again

I'm expecting that the 3-hour block will take 3 real hours of my time that would otherwise be doing delivery with, so I'm gonna pass. 4.5h for $144, I'll take.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

How many packages do they give you for 4 hours? I don't know much about it, but seems intense?


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Well, the Whole Foods blocks are few and far between. Maybe 8-10 offers a week in my area.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> You are going to need actual hackers to abuse the new system not plain code monkeys who can make scripts.


Looks like someone misses his favorite bar.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

June132017 said:


> How many packages do they give you for 4 hours? I don't know much about it, but seems intense?


Typically 40-60 stops for a 4.5 hour block around here, depending on location (and luck)


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Prawn Connery said:


> Typically 40-60 stops for a 4.5 hour block around here, depending on location (and luck)


So 40 stops might be 80 packages?


----------



## Rudyhawaii (Apr 24, 2018)

40 stops one week delivery on doordash or Ubereats is easy $400.., flex expects to do in 3 hours for $60? Lol

They will have a big delivery issues as bikers 🚴‍♀️ can’t do this deliveries..


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Rudy, I think you’re comparing apples and oranges. Your flex example is $20 per hour, how many hours did you put in delivering food, waiting for pings, being frustrated because the food wasn’t ready and overall wasting time? What is your hourly rate with DoorDash/Uber eats?

Btw, Flex at Whole Foods is almost always more than $20 an hour. My best 2-hour block has been $56 per hour.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Routing boys, that's the trick.

You grab crap or are prevented from seeing good stuff by routing, learn to grab things from the source that's giving them.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> Routing boys, that's the trick.
> 
> You grab crap or are prevented from seeing good stuff by routing, learn to grab things from the source that's giving them.


My advise. Change your avatar and hire a writer. You can clearly afford that if you are not FOS. Your delivery is clownish and infantile, and your avatar is ludicrous. A horrible combination. You clearly have things to say and almost seem like you might want to help someone but don't know who.

Also lay off the Absinth and LSD cocktail.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> My advise. Change your avatar and hire a writer. You can clearly afford that if you are not FOS. Your delivery is clownish and infantile, and your avatar is ludicrous. A horrible combination. You clearly have things to say and almost seem like you might want to help someone but don't know who.
> 
> Also lay off the Absinth and LSD cocktail.


Gave ya enough info already, figure it out.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> Gave ya enough info already, figure it out.


OMG!! *YOU ARE DONALD TRUMP!!!!*


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Rudyhawaii said:


> 40 stops one week delivery on doordash or Ubereats is easy $400.., flex expects to do in 3 hours for $60? Lol
> 
> They will have a big delivery issues as bikers &#128692;‍♀ can't do this deliveries..


The difference is with amazon you could easily get 4 deliveries on the same street and 6 in the same apartment complex.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

To abide by IC laws, EVERYTHING needs to be on demand. I recommend all drivers sign up for any class action law suits.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

:roflmao:


----------

